# Where do you hang out online?



## Kaya (Jun 4, 2014)

If you are like many others, you have more than one hangout. Care to enlighten us? No links...cuz I don't think Matrix would appreciate it, but a description would suffice. 

I hang out at 4 places. Here, 2 politically geared boards, 1 that is similar to this one but is extremely froo froo with pretty graphics, Google Chrome games, as well as Pinterest. 

I don't do FB. 

Where do you hang out?


----------



## Pappy (Jun 4, 2014)

Facebook, here, several slot sites and Topix.


----------



## CPA-Kim (Jun 4, 2014)

Besides my job of hanging with my students in my online classrooms, I keep in touch with distant friends and relatives via FB.  I also belong to a couple of financial advising forums.


----------



## marinaio (Jun 4, 2014)

A few conservative news sites and here; I dumped the forum site I used to participate in for the irreconcilable naivete of most participants.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm on a couple of other forums but don't spend much time on them.  THIS one is the BEST ! IMO


----------



## Ina (Jun 4, 2014)

This is my first experiance with any forum. My family set me up with FB, but I'm just not that social. Alyhough, I do get to see what they are up to. I just don't know my way around online well enough to find any other forum.:lost:


----------



## Justme (Jun 5, 2014)

I belong to four forums at present, I have given three more the heave ho as I got very fed up with them. Whilst not perfect from my POV, this one isn't too bad.


----------



## Uff (Jun 5, 2014)

Just this one on a social level, I gave up a UK one that that I had been a member of for 3 years. I also browse a UK wildlife one because I'm passionate about wildlife.


----------



## Harley (Jun 5, 2014)

FB, here, and one other forum. As of late though, I haven't been hanging out much, as it is yard time.


----------



## RCynic (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm hooked on a rather vicious drag racing forum called the YellowBullet, mainly their political forum. They have been sponsoring a really great series in Maryland at Cecil County dragway called, appropriately, the YellowBullet Nationals. It's one of the few forums I've ever seen where it is really no holds barred. Be forewarned if you visit, it is definitely adult and not work safe.

The rest of my time online is divided among this site, SnipersHide, Maryland Shooters, DIY forum, and 43forum for photography news related to micro four thirds, oh, and a big photomacrography forum.


----------



## kcvet (Jun 5, 2014)

facebook. one of the ships i served on has a page there. 
3 political forums, 3 WW2 forums. but i spend more time here and less on politics
software. im always looking for new gadgets


----------



## Maywalk (Jun 5, 2014)

I belong to quite a few different forums by invitation. 
Many folks still like to hear tales from years gone by, especially about WW2. 
YES I am that old for anyone reading this who does not know me and its been a fantastic time since my website was first put on the net because I have met many lovely folk in cyberland through it.


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 5, 2014)

This is it for me for now.  Other than that I browse the news and listen to music.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 5, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Pinterest??? I just went there to see what its all about and found this...thats suppose to be funny?



I actually saw that one yesterday-but not on Pinterest,it was on FB. A lot of women were offended by it and the comments were getting pretty nasty. As for me,eh,no big deal. I get more bothered by the constant F-bombs and other stuff that`s really not funny.


----------



## Misty (Jun 5, 2014)

Was on Comcast forum until it closed, and now on a friends forum, like it here on this forum and visit but not often another forum and Facebook.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 5, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Pinterest??? I just went there to see what its all about and found this...thats suppose to be funny?




Well, I don't know where you were looking but saying Pinterest is represented by that pic is like saying the whole internet is like porn.

My collection at Pinterest has beautiful sceneries, animals, gemstones, etc.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey Davey...go take a peek at my collections. Pretty sure you will not be offended nor think all of Pinterest is what I collect myself.

http://www.pinterest.com/000Bren000/


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 5, 2014)

Kaya said:


> Well, I don't know where you were looking but saying Pinterest is represented by that pic is like saying the whole internet is like porn.
> 
> My collection at Pinterest has beautiful sceneries, animals, gemstones, etc.



I saw all  that  beautiful sceneries, animals, gemstones too and thought  this is pretty good till I came to that picture.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 5, 2014)

re:go take a peek at my collections.


Now THATS awesome,thanks.


----------



## Ina (Jun 5, 2014)

Davey, When you say collections, do you mean your picture albums? :dunno:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 5, 2014)

I was on another forum for 10 years, but some posters started getting mean and nasty. I closed my account about two years ago.

On another forum for seven years until too many posters got mean and nasty, too. I closed my account a year ago.

Mind you, the posters weren't mean and nasty to me...except once. I knew that after that one time, it would only get worse and left.

From time to time I lurk on them both and sad to say, they've gotten even meaner and nastier.

I like SF. This one is older people with whom I have more in common, even the ones who are 20+ years younger Thanks for being members SF! It's nice to have somewhere to go and people to "talk" with.


----------



## Ina (Jun 5, 2014)

Georgia, I'm with you, SF has been good for me too. I do love my hubby, but he is 71, and slowing down, and he's always been quite man. I can't get out much, so other than Michael, you peeps are it for me. So thank you for being here.  :wave:


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 5, 2014)

I check several sites daily and sometimes don't stay long before I'm off to the next. I stop by here, Facebook, chowhound, and check the news.
I spend more time on escape game sites. I love those puzzles.
I often watch movies on my computer.
Occasionally I like to look at the latest funny GIF's people have uploaded.
I look at a site for crafters.
When I'm bored and can't find anything interesting to look at, I use my StumbleUpon search engine.
I really like StumbleUpon. It's free. When you first get it you spend some time putting in your interests.
I have found a whole would of websites I enjoy, that I never would have found on my own.
It's not intrusive. There is a little stumble button on my toolbar. If I want to view something new I click that Stumble button & a web page opens.
I just keep clicking stumble till I'm tired of doing that. Then I can go back to using Google.


----------



## Misty (Jun 5, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> I check several sites daily and sometimes don't stay long before I'm off to the next. I stop by here, Facebook, chowhound, and check the news.
> I spend more time on escape game sites. I love those puzzles.
> I often watch movies on my computer.
> Occasionally I like to look at the latest funny GIF's people have uploaded.
> ...



Thanks a lot Lois for posting about the StumbleUpon search engine. Sounds really interesting, and going to check it out.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 5, 2014)

My home board every day. Then there is one pretty busy political board that I am quite active at and several HUGE boards maybe once daily *I subscribe to threads and follow the posts, but rarely post again*, Facebook and Pinterest. I quite like one of the busy boards, it's based on personalities and which generation you fall into, but it really is huge and a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 5, 2014)

I hang out on Houzz, a couple of political forums, a forty-two site (domino game) and stock market forums, if I'm planing a trip, I use tripadvisor to research where I'm going.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 5, 2014)

Speaking of hangouts....I just recently returned (last night) to the one I have called "home" for some time now...and guess what? It doesn't much feel like home any more. I still like being there. I still have friends there. But it isn't the same any more. I like it here. 

Thanks again, Matrix, for this board. :love_heart:


----------



## littleowl (Jun 6, 2014)

This one and Face Book only.
The only reason I am on Face Book. Is a disabled sailing club uses my photo's on its sight..


----------



## Rainee (Jun 6, 2014)

I hang out on Ancestry.com and FMP also FB but the genealogy groups on there.. my online parish work and here when I can ..
did belong to other forums mainly a couple in US and loved them but they closed down and so did the one in Australia so now came 
here... have been to a couple of Aussie ones but not frequent enough ... also another lovely one is a photo forum , a really nice forum 
but again don`t go there much either as not on the internet as much as I used to be.. lots of other things to do .. but this forum 
is really nice I enjoy being here when I am here... so many lovely people.. and feel at home... thanks for having me ...


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 6, 2014)

I belong to a couple of sports boards, a financial and a lab dog forum. There are more arguments on the dog forum than the rest combined. Usually over stuff like dog food.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 6, 2014)

Another forum similar to this one, except that I like the people here better!

And other places, here and there, this and that. Sometimes I look up the online newspaper of the town where I used to live, to see what's happening in the old place.  And usually, after watching a movie, I like to look up what the critics said about it, to see if I agree with them.

Lumosity.com is a lot of fun, and provides wonderful brain exercises. I go there every day.


----------



## Harley (Jun 7, 2014)

Kaya said:


> Speaking of hangouts....I just recently returned (last night) to the one I have called "home" for some time now...and guess what? It doesn't much feel like home any more. I still like being there. I still have friends there. But it isn't the same any more. I like it here.
> 
> Thanks again, Matrix, for this board. :love_heart:




I have exp that myself. Its hard to go back home..Another one I was at, which is where I got my name, was an online pirate game..Yikes, you can spend real money there..I quit, as I was mad at myself for doing that..I didn't realize how competitive I could be.


----------



## drifter (Jun 7, 2014)

I hang out on a couple of forums. I'm on the internet a big part of the day as I get my news and weather on the internet rather than the TV. Also I write a two-bit blog and post a couple or three times a week which is all my mind will handle. I stay in touch with my brothers with the blog and some old friends on the south plains of west Texas around Lubbock. That's about all i can handle mentally.


----------



## meg (Jun 9, 2014)

I have two other forums plus facebook and a facebook forum. Keeps me busy!!!


----------



## slobee (Jun 10, 2014)

Tried Facebook & it's not for me, seems juvenile.   I like HGTV, DIY, health forums, allrecipes, cake decorating.  I don't spend much time on internet.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 10, 2014)

I'd rather not say - they're illegal in 42 states and 13 countries ...


----------



## Honey (Jun 10, 2014)

I have different interests so I use a few forums, one is from my local town which is great, I use FB mainly for playing games and checking out what my nieces and nephews get up to, they never tell us adults but it's all there for us to peruse when we want to spy on them


----------



## Pappy (Jun 10, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I'd rather not say - they're illegal in 42 states and 13 countries ...



Be very careful Phil. Don't want you going blind.

Good od to hear from you.


----------



## Ruth (Jun 10, 2014)

I visit senior forums, divorce forums, personality forums, diet and health forums - all kinds of forums.


----------



## nan (Jun 10, 2014)

I am a member of a health forum, and  a pet and  dog forum,this one I like the most as there is so much to learn,also the forum members are so nice and get along well with one another
I like to look at many different forums.


----------



## avrp (Jun 12, 2014)

The last post was 2 days ago....I need to spend more time around here. Maybe too late for a reply but here goes anyway.
I just found this forum and I really like it here so far. Spending alot of time getting to know what it's like.
I'm on FB because I have so many family members from around the country it's a great way to catch up and see pic of growing neices and nephews, etc.

I play scrabble on Lexulous with family, and sometimes with random people. I usually have several games going on.
I'm on a MacBook Pro forum, mostly to get info. I find Mac hard to operate!
I look at CinemaNow to see if they have any new movies to rent.


----------



## pteacher (Jun 13, 2014)

Maywalk said:


> I belong to quite a few different forums by invitation.
> Many folks still like to hear tales from years gone by, especially about WW2.
> YES I am that old for anyone reading this who does not know me and its been a fantastic time since my website was first put on the net because I have met many lovely folk in cyberland through it.



I love to hear stories about WW2.  No, I wasn't born then, but have a dear English friend who is 93 and she tells me all sorts of interesting things about that time.  That is one reason I love a forum with lots of different people.  The conversation can be so interesting.  I do belong to two other little forums but I've been looking for more.  I do go on FB, but mostly to chat with friends.  I use Pinterest for ideas for my preschoolers.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 16, 2018)

i belonged to a crochet  forum for years but it turned religious--i like health forums but havent found a good one yet---but i do like this senior forum and on face book i get to see my grandchildren that live out of state


----------



## Linda (Apr 16, 2018)

Twinkles, I like curezone for natural health issues, I'm on 2 forums, Facebook and email a close friend, I play casino games I've downloaded from disks.  I also play Snood and JewelQuest sometimes.  I have a few hobbies that take up quite a bit of my offline time too.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Apr 16, 2018)

Just this forum right now, and it would be nice to find an over 50 singles forum as nice as this one too, but it doesn't exist, as far as I know.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 16, 2018)

Hang out on this forum, Facebook, Cruise Critic (when I remember) and Trip Advisor (again, when I remember).   Mostly, I'm on this forum, a lot of folks are like my friends and I actually do worry about a few of them.   Facebook is just hanging on right now but I've got too many relatives on also, so I can check on them.


----------



## Wren (Apr 16, 2018)

I use FaceTime to chat with my daughter every day, keep in touch with friends by private e mail, but spend most time on a small site I’ve used for a few years,  Pinterest, and YouTube,  I’m not on FB or any of the larger sites


----------



## Seeker (Apr 16, 2018)

I hang out on FB, from there it's 8 ball pool and word connect. Then I hang out at chess.com (now that I found it after my computer crashed). here, and mostly I google food stuff, news, You Tube for music.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Apr 16, 2018)

Straight Dope Message Board


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 17, 2018)

Playing pool game on miniclip.com


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 17, 2018)

This is my fun place to hangout,1,000 times better than AARP site where I was a member for 5 yrs, left in July'17
I play games at bigfish.com,free games.com
I have no desire to open an acct on Facebook Sue


----------



## KingsX (Apr 18, 2018)

.

I have been a member of an .ru  forum for many years.
Oddly enough most members appear to be Westerners.
We mostly discuss politics and international conflict.


----------



## Catlady (Apr 18, 2018)

This is my only social forum, like it mainly because it's pretty active and the people are older and I can relate to them, not teenagers and twentysomethings.  I do spend a lot of time reading the news online and like to read advice columns like Dear Abby and Ask Amy.  That's about it


----------



## Granny B. (Apr 18, 2018)

This is the only social forum I visit and post to.  There is a political/conspiracy theorist/UFO/paranormal forum I visit to keep up with the latest happenings in the world, but there is a lot of immaturity and nonsense there to wade through.  I have a typing team at Nitrotype—lots of fun—and I enjoy Jigidi jigsaw puzzle site where I post some of my own graphics as puzzles.  I occasionally cruise around at Smashwords ebooks site where there is a lot you can read for free.


----------



## drifter (Apr 18, 2018)

I hang ot on a coupe of forums and I'm trying to decide what to do about Facebook, since all the revelations. I spend some time each week on Flipboard.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 18, 2018)

I check my email accounts, I am on a religious forum even though I'm not overly religious, sometimes here, and FB, and look at twitter and instagram on occasion.


----------



## hearlady (Apr 19, 2018)

Mostly here and Facebook. Facebook just for keeping up with relatives and old friends. 
I used to go on Pinterest quite a bit until it got old.
I check news and weather. Amazon. I keep up with healthy living sites.
Mainly surfing about.


----------

